# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Công viên lãng mạn ở Ulsan - Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

*Công viên Tre ở thành phố Ulsan, Hàn Quốc, xanh mướt với những hàng tre rủ bên đường, rực rỡ những đám hoa cúc vàng, qua ảnh của thành viên Nguyễn Quang Khuyến.* 



Con đường uốn lượn giữa hàng tre và vườn hoa cúc.



Hoa cúc nở rộ trên con đường không khác gì vùng nông thôn. Xa xa là các tòa nhà cao tầng của thành phố nhộn nhịp.



Từng cặp tình nhân thả bước trong công viên.



Dòng sông lãng mạn chảy trong công viên.



Vườn hoa cúc vàng rực rỡ giữa trời thu.



Hàng tre thẳng đứng trong khung cảnh không khác gì cảnh phim Thập diện mai phục của Trung Quốc.



Công viên này trở thành chốn thanh bình cho những người dân thành phố Ulsan có thể dạo chơi sau những ngày làm việc mệt nhọc và căng thẳng.
_(Theo VnExpress)_




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## ipad

các hình ảnh này hay xuất hiện trong phim của HQ

----------


## Shinichi1412

đẹp quá
nhìn hai bên đường kìa thật thơ mộng

----------


## Amp21

Toàn những con đường đẹp thoai
Nhìn mà mê

----------


## pigcute

Chụp ảnh ở đây thì quá tuyệt lun
Ghi vào sổ tay mới được

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Ôi thiên đường  :Wink: )
Vào đây chắc mình khỏi ra lun

----------


## Meoluoi9x

toàn con đường mộng mơ  :love struck: 
Nhìn đẹp quá

----------


## hoacomay

cảnh thơ mông quá...tksssssssssssss

----------


## h20love

đẹp và yên bình quá, như trog tranh í

----------


## rose

lãng mạn wa! đc cùng ny qua đây chơi 1 chuyến thì thật tuyệt.

----------


## hientran812

công viên mà nhìn thoải mái nhỉ, tự nhiên ấy,

----------


## lovetravel

lãng mạn nhỉ

----------


## Hunterist

Tới đây hưởng tuần trăng mật thì còn j bằng ^^

----------


## jhonnyboy

đẹp mê hồn  :love struck: 
Chụp ảnh cưới ở đây thì quá tuyệt

----------


## kohan

Được tay trong tay dạo bước với ny ở con đường như này còn gì bằng  :Big Grin:

----------


## satang

ngất ngây con gà tây  :cuoi1:

----------

